# WTF was up with that Tyson Fight?



## MartialArtist (Feb 23, 2003)

The guy got knocked down, casually took out his mouth piece, and went back up at nine.  Sorry, if you get KOed by a sledge hammer, you don't casually get up and take your mouth piece out.

http://home.no.net/holters/tyson/

Tyson still looked fit.  Much better when he was fighting Lewis, which IMO, was in his worst condition ever.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 23, 2003)

It did not look like he took a fall to me. But did you see the way that Mike helped up Entienne off the mat? And he was very polite to everybody. Just not like Mike.


----------



## Disco (Feb 23, 2003)

What does the World TaeKwonDo Federation have to do with the Tyson fight?...........


Just kidding......... Mike is a changed man. That tattoo on his head must be a tribal sign for sweetness and good boyism!


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not jumping to conclusions, but it didn't seem like the fight was real.


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 23, 2003)

IMHO, Mike T is a relfection of those around him - in his early days with Cus, he worked hard, fought hard (u dont get to be the youngest ever world champ by pissing around) - then he really went off the rails post Cus. 

Now he's trained by Freddie Roach and Jeff Fenech, who are down-to-earth, honest, no bullsh!t kinda trainers - Mike was vomitting during some of the pre-Etienne sessions, they were working him so hard. So after this fight, he's didnt threaten to eat children, but congratulated Lewis and admitted he needs more rounds and training before he is ready to fight Lewis.


----------



## TKDman (Feb 23, 2003)

It was fixed I tell ya.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 23, 2003)

if in fact it was fixed...which it most likely was...it would have been nice if they had the fight go into a few more rounds at least. but that's not what boxing is about anymore i guess...it's just about the "bling bling"


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *if in fact it was fixed...which it most likely was...it would have been nice if they had the fight go into a few more rounds at least. but that's not what boxing is about anymore i guess...it's just about the "bling bling" *



It always has, IMO.


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 23, 2003)

No one fixes a fight for the first round. Etienne was hit legitimately - and hard - but probably could have gotten up. 

It seems he wasnt interested.


----------

